# Installing new garbage disposal



## JennyG (May 20, 2013)

Old garbage disposal is hard wired, I can see where the wiring comes in for the wall on/off switch, and the power wire. New is a three pronged. So what is my best option? Because I have read that it should be plugged into an outlet. Here is a pic. The biggest problem is it isn't the only thing they have running to the wires, dishwasher and stove also run into same wiring. I could install a new outlet coming from the power wire. But I would have to install prongs on all other device wires. Then what do I do about the wall switch for garbage disposal??


----------



## CallMeVilla (May 20, 2013)

This wiring MUST be in a receptacle box that is mounted in the wall.  I just fixed a mess like this in another house.  This is a wet environment, so there should never be exposed wires, even capped and taped.

If you were doing this correctly, the ROMEX would be inside the wall and pulled into the box.  A receptacle would get the power but the other parts of the circuit would be connected inside the box too.  The picture does not show where the ROMEX originates but it looks like it is from the top.

Here is what I would suggest:

1.  Kill power to the feed ROMEX.  If you don't know how to do that, STOP and get help.
2.  Label power ROMEX versus other parts of the circuit.
3.  Cut into the back wall so you can bury all the ROMEX wires.
4.  Cut drywall for an "old work" receptacle box (plastic) no less than 10" above the floor of the cabinet.
5.  Pull all the ROMEX wires into the wall and into the back of the receptacle box.
6.  Connect power ROMEX to a GFCI receptacle (required by code), making sure you attach the WHITE (neutral) to the silver screw and the BLACK (hot) to the brass screw.  Connect these wires to the end of the GFCI labelled "LINE."  (The diagram should help with this concept but the receptacle is NOT a GFCI which you need on the left side.  DO NOT put another GFCI on the right side )
7.  (Can't tell from your pic) Now provide power and neutral to the other circuit(s) by attaching to the bottom screws on the receptacle (labelled the "LOAD" end of the GFCI).
8.  Make sure your grounds are all attached together with one wire nut.
9.  Install receptacle in the box and install the box in the wall.  Attach a cover over the receptacle.
10.  Remove bottom plate from disposal.  Buy and install an appliance or disposal "whip" which will have a three-prong on one end.  Make sure it is clamped to the disposal so it cannot be pulled out.
11.  Plug in the disposal.

Lastly, if it were my house, I'd never use the damn disposal.  They clog up too often.  Never run pasta, potato peelings, coffee grinds, egg shells, rice down the disposal unless you want to fix a blockage.

Good luck!


----------



## kok328 (May 20, 2013)

Not knowing if this circuit is already GFIC protected, blindly instructing to install an GFIC outlet is probably not the best advise.
I also don't know if these connections were stuffed into the bottom of the old disposal which would suffice as an enclosed junction but, probably overloaded given the confined space within a disposal.
A surface mounted J-box will be Ok without having to install an old work box INTO the wall.
The part that we don't see is how power is ran to the dishwasher and stove without having the disposal on.
The stove & dishwasher would be constant power and the disposal would be switched power.
Definitely gonna need more investigation on the circuits.
I suspect of the 2 romex runs, 1 is incoming power and the other is the switch leg for the disposal.
If this is the case, the wiring diagram will be different from CallmeVilla's diagram.


----------



## CallMeVilla (May 20, 2013)

Agreed  ...  I fully expected this discussion to continue as clarification developed.


----------



## JoeD (May 21, 2013)

If everything is working the way it is connected now then this should be simple. Cut the black and white wire going to the current GD. Those two wires go to your new receptacle. 
Put everything in a junction box mounted to the back or side of the cabinet. Connect all the wires exactly as they are now. Replace the two short wires from the existing GD wire two short wires of the same gauge as the rest of the circuit and connect along with a ground wire to the new receptacle. If the two wires are joined to a single conductor then that conductor can go to to the receptacle direct.


----------



## JennyG (May 21, 2013)

Ok thanks. Went out and got junction box and will install today.


----------



## gottodo1 (May 24, 2013)

Jenny,
    That's kinda scary. Also what is it with black electrical tape on plumbing, when I re-did mine there was Elec tape all over the place, but at least they had an electrical junction box installed. I guess I feel luckier now .


----------

